# Loopbe30 sibelius to Cubase



## maximuss (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi,
Does anybody have any experience linking Cubase to Sibelius via Loopbe30?


I saw a few videos on the subject but i could not get it to work properly


Is it a solution to working with a notation software and midi at the same time?






Thank you


----------



## Elephant (Apr 25, 2020)

@maximuss
LoopBe is not the only solution - using Rewire with Cubase as the master and Sibelius as the slave should be possible. It all depends on what exactly you are trying to achieve. (There is not only one scenario.) You may find that yiou get a better response and even some alternative solutions if you explain a bit more about why you want to link the two up, how you see it working for you, and what issues you are having. Give it a go !


----------



## maximuss (Apr 25, 2020)

I currently use Sibelius 7.1.3 and Cubase 7.5. I am hopeless at midi mock ups and I find them very time consuming. What I am trying to achieve is to be able link Sibelius to Cubase via Loopbe30 so my my mock ups are finished at the same time as I am doing the score in Sibelius. 
I keep hearing that rewire does not work well when connecting these 2 softwares


Thank you for your time and looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi guys, just letting you know that we have received a number of bounced emails due to notifications from the forum not getting through. Could you let me know if you have been able to communicate via the forum otherwise? Like via conversations? Trying to solve this dilemma. Wouldn't want people to be upset because they are expecting a response that never gets through.  

Regards,

Andre
VIC Tech Support


----------

